# Remington VTR .204 ruger (pics)



## .223-beni (Dec 2, 2007)

Here are some pictures of shooting on saturday. The wind was about 10 mph, but was over left shoulder and there is a berm on the left side of the range. Both groups are shot with factory hornady 32 gr. v-max. The gun would not shoot 40 gr. rem or hornady. The high left shot in the last pic is an opps. Shot a savage and still trying to get used to trigger. All groups are 3 shot at 100 yards.


----------

